# Monster cane toad weighs 1.3kg



## chillsandfevers (Feb 7, 2011)

CANE toads are common in this part of the world but rarely do we see them this large.

This 1.3kg monster was found at a property at Nunderi, just outside Murwillumbah last Wednesday night.

Michael Douglas said his fiancée’s father Peter Cooper was all set for a late night swim when he stumbled across the warty amphibian.

“He saw what he thought was a rock, but it made a noise and moved.”

CANE toads are common in this part of the world but rarely do we see them this large.
This 1.3kg monster was found at a property at Nunderi, just outside Murwillumbah last Wednesday night.
Michael Douglas said his fiancée’s father Peter Cooper was all set for a late night swim when he stumbled across the warty amphibian.
“He saw what he thought was a rock, but it made a noise and moved.”



*Published On:* -
*Source:* Northern Star

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 7, 2011)

wow! i've seen some big ones in my time but not that big!


----------

